# weird dark grey caterpillar like thing in my cricket tub



## beckyl92 (Jun 25, 2009)

i think its a caterpillar anyways. does anyone know anything about them?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2009)

It is the larva stage of the cricket.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jun 25, 2009)

Chase said:


> It is the larva stage of the cricket.


Shame on you Chase!  It's probably a beetle larva Becky. Keep a few in a jar with some cric food and tell us what they turn into!


----------



## beckyl92 (Jun 25, 2009)

PhilinYuma said:


> Shame on you Chase!  It's probably a beetle larva Becky. Keep a few in a jar with some cric food and tell us what they turn into!


hmm i might do actually  

im curious.

i don't have any cricket food though, i just use crushed up wheatbix and give them a carrot.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jun 25, 2009)

BeckyL said:


> hmm i might do actually  im curious.
> 
> i don't have any cricket food though, i just use crushed up wheatbix and give them a carrot.


Then give them that! They seem to be enjoying it so far! Also, if there is some frass (cricket mess) toss that in too!


----------



## ABbuggin (Jun 25, 2009)

PhilinYuma said:


> Shame on you Chase!  It's probably a beetle larva Becky. Keep a few in a jar with some cric food and tell us what they turn into!


That's exactly what it is. It's the larvae of the dermstid beetle more that likely. These things are all in the cricket tubs at the museum I work at....we need a better cricket supplier. &lt;_&lt;


----------



## beckyl92 (Jun 25, 2009)

ABbuggin said:


> That's exactly what it is. It's the larvae of the dermstid beetle more that likely. These things are all in the cricket tubs at the museum I work at....we need a better cricket supplier. &lt;_&lt;


how do they get in do you think? :s


----------



## ABbuggin (Jun 25, 2009)

BeckyL said:


> how do they get in do you think? :s


Not sure, but I know that they feed or cricket chow, thier exoskeletons, and their dead bodies. They are harmless to mantids, but mantids are harmful to them.


----------



## beckyl92 (Jun 25, 2009)

ABbuggin said:


> Not sure, but I know that they feed or cricket chow, thier exoskeletons, and their dead bodies. They are harmless to mantids, but mantids are harmful to them.


woo it matched google images  

thanks.

i might aswel keep them in there then.

do they take ages to turn into a beetle?


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jun 25, 2009)

BeckyL said:


> woo it matched google images  thanks.
> 
> i might aswel keep them in there then.
> 
> do they take ages to turn into a beetle?


No! You'll soon have tiny beetles frisking around. I could never persuade a mantis to eat one, though. Often, they come in with the crix.


----------



## beckyl92 (Jun 25, 2009)

PhilinYuma said:


> No! You'll soon have tiny beetles frisking around. I could never persuade a mantis to eat one, though.


ive never tryed haha  

probably wont.

they're hard to get out of the cricket tub, all the crickets just try jumping out. grr x)


----------



## Rick (Jun 26, 2009)

The beetles flyand will fly out of the container when you open it so watch out for that.


----------



## agent A (Jun 26, 2009)

sometimes when I buy crickets there is a millipede in with them.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 26, 2009)

PhilinYuma said:


> Shame on you Chase!  It's probably a beetle larva Becky. Keep a few in a jar with some cric food and tell us what they turn into!


That is what I was going to type but the swamp gas and the moon light not to mention the low flying airplane.... made it look like i typed something different.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jun 26, 2009)

Chase said:


> That is what I was going to type but the swamp gas and the moon light not to mention the low flying airplane.... made it look like i typed something different.


 :lol:


----------

